# Can I just duplicate my 3TB Roamio drive to a 4TB drive?



## bmwbiker (Sep 3, 2015)

I thought I saw a thread where someone used a HDD duplicator to simply duplicate thier Roamio drive to another HDD. Right now I'm too busy too open my pc, create a linux boot and go through MFStools.

Primary goal is simply clone my existing (and possibly unreliable) 3TB (upgraded when new) and save all my shows and cable pairing to a new 4TB WD Red to get it up a running.

I'm okay if I don't get access the additional 1TB immediately, but would want to be able to eventually expand it I assume with MFS tools.

Is this feasible?
Anyone out there successfully do this?
Or am I in danger losing the extra 1TB forever or worse?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Cloning your drive with a HDD duplicator will save all your recordings and cable pairing. However, you cannot do an in-place expansion of your drive to expand the 3 TB image to use the whole 4 TB drive. If you try by trying to add a partition, your Roamio will happily reformat your drive. You will need to use MFSTools to do the copy to another 4 TB drive.


----------



## bmwbiker (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks jmbach. If I understand you then I guess I could:

Duplicate(clone) the 3TB drive to a new 4 TB Red
Place the 4TB(clone) in the Roamio, and set aside the 3TB drive until I have time
Remove the 4TB clone from the Roamio and use MFSTools to copy the 3TB to the 4TB
Do you see any issues with #3?
Will I have to format/wipe the 4TB drive before using MFSTools on it?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

You understand correctly. No issues with number 3, however what you can do is clone the 3 TB image on the 4 TB drive back to the 3 TB drive and then copy the 3 TB to the 4 TB with MFSTools. You do not have to wipe it but I would recommend using a diagnostic program to completely wipe and read the drive to "recertify" it before being placed back into service. As a result you will wipe the drive but like I said it is not necessary. Doing it this way will save any recordings you have made since putting it into service.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

jmbach said:


> *Cloning your drive with a HDD duplicator will save all your recordings and cable pairing*. However, you cannot do an in-place expansion of your drive to expand the 3 TB image to use the whole 4 TB drive. If you try by trying to add a partition, your Roamio will happily reformat your drive. You will need to use MFSTools to do the copy to another 4 TB drive.


.



bmwbiker said:


> I thought I saw a thread where someone used a HDD duplicator to simply duplicate thier Roamio drive to another HDD. *Right now I'm too busy too open my pc, create a linux boot and go through MFStools.
> 
> Primary goal is simply clone my existing (and possibly unreliable) 3TB (upgraded when new) and save all my shows and cable pairing to a new 4TB WD Red to get it up a running*.
> 
> ...



xxx

NOT exactly true, IMO - *GIGO*

*IF* your existing HDD is unreliable / failing, CLONE'ng it will just copy the failures. If these failures are in the "OS / TiVo-Specific" areas, you'll end up with an unreliable NEW HDD. If they are in the "Show" areas, you'll just have some shows with 'glitches' - is this a risk that you're willing to take?
.
Personally, I believe that the BEST option with a possibly failing HDD is to CLONE it, either via a CLONE'ng DOCK (a TCF Member in the MFS Tools 3.2 thread is using a MediaSonic Cloning Dock *REGULARLY* for this purpose) or ddrescue, and then use the CLONE for all future copying / rescue attempts. AFAICT (I've never done this myself), you can then use MFS Tools 3.2 to COPY & EXPAND the CLONE to a third HDD.
Admittedly, @jmbach knows more about this subject matter than I do, but, I'm just adding my 2 cents (based on both my experience and research in other areas)...


----------

